# Veterens Day / Remembrance Day



## Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

On the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month peace was finally reached. On November 11, 1918 World War I came to an end with the signing of an armistice. The "war to end all wars" was at an end.

Veteran's Day commemorates the armistice that ended World War I and honors those who fought. It is known as Remembrance Day in Canada and was formerly known as Armistice Day in the United States.

VetsArmistice Day was made a legal holiday in the United States in 1938, twenty years after World War I ended. Originally this day honored veterans of World War I but with World War II and the Korean War a need to honor all veterans became clear. In 1954, the 83rd Congress amended the Act of 1938 and Armistice Day became known as Veteran's Day. On June 1, 1954, November 11th was established as the official observance of Veteran's Day.

In some European countries this day is still known as Armistice Day and still commemorates the signing of the armistice that ended World War I.

Poppies are associated with World War I and Armistice Day. During World War II the trenches could be seen across fields of brilliant red-orange poppies. Wreaths of poppies are often used as gravesite decorations on Veteran's Day.

. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 11, 2005)

*[SIZE=+1]IN FLANDERS FIELDS the poppies blow[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]Between the crosses row on row,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]That mark our place; and in the sky[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]The larks, still bravely singing, fly[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]Scarce heard amid the guns below.

[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]We are the Dead. Short days ago[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]Loved and were loved, and now we lie[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]In Flanders fields.

[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]Take up our quarrel with the foe:[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]To you from failing hands we throw[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]The torch; be yours to hold it high.[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]If ye break faith with us who die[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]We shall not sleep, though poppies grow[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]In Flanders fields.

~Lt. Col. John McCrae , MD (1872-1918)
[/SIZE]*


----------



## kenpo0324 (Nov 11, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 11, 2005)

.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 11, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 11, 2005)

TRIBUTE

I'm just trying to be a father
Raise a daughter and a son
Be a lover to their mother
Everything to everyone
Up and at 'em, bright and early
I'm all business in my suit
Yeah, I'm dressed up for success 
From my head down to my boots

I don't do it for the money
There's bills that I can't pay
I don't do it for the glory
I just do it anyway
Providing for our future's my responsibility
Yeah I'm real good under pressure
Being all that I can be

And I can't call in sick on Mondays 
when the weekends been too strong
I just work straight through the holidays
And sometimes all night long
You can bet that I stand ready when the wolf growls at the door
Hey, I'm solid, hey I'm steady, hey, I'm true down to the core
And I will always do my duty no matter what the price
I've counted up the cost, I know the sacrifice
Oh, and I don't want to die for you
but if dyin's asked of me
I'll bear that cross with honor
'cause freedom don't come free

I'm an American soldier, an American 
beside my brothers and my sisters I will proudly take a stand
When Liberty's in jeopardy, I will always do what's right
I'm out here on the front line
Sleep'in in peace at night
American soldier, I'm an American soldier

Yeah, an American soldier, an American 
Beside my brothers and my sisters I will proudly take a stand
When Liberty's in jeopardy I will always do what's right
I'm out here on the front line
So Sleep in peace tonight
American soldier, I'm an American 
An American, an American soldier

-Toby Kieth


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 11, 2005)

.


----------



## kempomama (Nov 12, 2005)

.


----------

